# Perfect Small Stream Trout Spinning Rod??



## PunyTrout

This thread is from 8 years ago but the timing and topic from the OP is still valid. 

I have lost count of how many trout rods I own at this point.

I mostly use rods that are 5 1/2 feet long or less for the small streams that I like to fish.

Looking forward to busting out a 6 foot Wright & McGill 'Champion' bait casting rod with a newly acquired vintage Johnson Sa'bra reel on some larger streams this year.

I need to find homes for a cache of glass spinning rods I've been hoarding from Sabre, Kencor and St. Croix-Betts 

Several vintage and custom gear setups are going to get a run out this year.

Looking forward to trout fishing and exploring some new water this year.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

I’ve used a 5’ one piece St Croix Triumph for around 15 years now. Caught countless trout with it. Couple really big browns and a few accidental steelhead. Love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## mondrella

Unfortunately it is now discontinued. The St. Croix tidemaster rod in the light medium action has been my go to rod for 25 years. By far the best rod ever built for trout in my opinion. Plenty of backbone to control trophy size trout and the ability to fish the smallest jigs to large salmon spinners. Just a all around wicked rod.


----------



## PunyTrout

mondrella said:


> Unfortunately it is now discontinued. The St. Croix tidemaster rod in the light medium action has been my go to rod for 25 years. By far the best rod ever built for trout in my opinion. Plenty of backbone to control trophy size trout and the ability to fish the smallest jigs to large salmon spinners. Just a all around wicked rod.



I own the 7' model. That rod has landed a ton of trophy trout.


----------



## Martin Looker

My favorite is a 5' fiberglass eagle claw for small or tight streams. Early season in the Keweenaw when the brush is still smashed down long rods are a pain to use.


----------



## BMARKS

I purchased a new 6'6" fenwick HMG 4-8 light for spinners and rapala's, i havent used it yet, but i can already tell it will be my favorite.


----------



## Martin Looker

The ice is shot so now it's time for brookies.


----------



## mondrella

PunyTrout said:


> I own the 7' model. That rod has landed a ton of trophy trout.


 Same here in fact a one piece and a travel rod 3pc. Very first fish on the travel rod was a late September hen Brown that was 28 inches. It’s a big fish handler.


----------



## MichiFishy

I've tried bunches of different rods for Trout, really like a light, or maybe medium light 5'6"-6'6"

@rough water set me up with a couple 6'6" light rods towards the end of the season last year. It only took a couple of casts to realize it would be my new favorite! Only had it on the water a handful of times before deer season took all my attention, but he makes a really nice rod. I can't tell you how it did with any real big fish, only hooked into average browns and rainbows, but the difference in casting those small spinners was night and day.

I don't mind having a little longer rod on skinny streams because I'm rarely casting very far anyway, just flicking it upstream 30 ft or so.

Come on April, I'm getting Trout fever.


----------



## rough water

MichiFishy said:


> I've tried bunches of different rods for Trout, really like a light, or maybe medium light 5'6"-6'6"
> 
> @rough water set me up with a couple 6'6" light rods towards the end of the season last year. It only took a couple of casts to realize it would be my new favorite! Only had it on the water a handful of times before deer season took all my attention, but he makes a really nice rod. I can't tell you how it did with any real big fish, only hooked into average browns and rainbows, but the difference in casting those small spinners was night and day.
> 
> I don't mind having a little longer rod on skinny streams because I'm rarely casting very far anyway, just flicking it upstream 30 ft or so.
> 
> Come on April, I'm getting Trout fever.


Glad you liked them. Time for that steelhead rod now. 🎣😀


----------



## MichiFishy

rough water said:


> Glad you liked them. Time for that steelhead rod now. 🎣😀



I know....I kinda dropped the ball on that. I should have my mind made up in time for Fall steelhead lol


----------



## Martin Looker

My skinny streams are maybe 10' in a wide spot and full of logs, brush, and brookies.


----------



## -Axiom-

rough water said:


> Glad you liked them. Time for that steelhead rod now. 🎣😀


If people are looking for stream trout rods steer them towards the Phenix blanks, they are perfect.


----------



## rough water

-Axiom- said:


> If people are looking for stream trout rods steer them towards the Phenix blanks, they are perfect.


i agree, they are very nice blanks.


----------



## MichiFishy

Martin Looker said:


> My skinny streams are maybe 10' in a wide spot and full of logs, brush, and brookies.


So you're a master of the pendulum cast then?


----------



## Martin Looker

I wouldn't call myself an expert because I catch more than my share of trees and brush but that's what happens in the tight stuff.


----------



## mondrella

Martin Looker said:


> My skinny streams are maybe 10' in a wide spot and full of logs, brush, and brookies.


Those really small streams a 13' rod really shines. Its amazing how many more fish you will hook staying well back from the water. It forces one to slowdown and keep noise to a minimum.


----------



## Martin Looker

Where I'm fishing you will have to break that rod down just to get to the water.


----------



## tincanary

I have two rods I use, a 4'10" UL for the creeks and a 6'6" L for the mainstreams. My 4'10" is laser accurate, and with the brake set low I can flick my baits right where I want them. I've found the Japanese style of bait finesse (ultralight baitcasting) to be both more productive and enjoyable than the American style spinning setups. I've learned a few different techniques watching the Japanese YouTubers, always a lot of fun experimenting.


----------



## -db-

Favorite dedicated small water spinning rig would be this vintage made-in-Michigan Yankee Clipper 5 1/2' 'glass rod w/ matching Bronson (also made in MI) reel:



























For _really _tight small water, I could put an ultralight spinning reel on this Graywolf (you guessed it, made in MI) 4' 3" cane rod (weight: 1.6 oz.):


----------

